# Deluxe Repeating Sparrow Trap Help



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

After early success with attracting bluebirds and tree swallows to our property it has been at least 5 years since we've had any nesting pairs.
After reading through the info on the sialis.org website I've concluded that the fault was entirely mine for not controlling the house sparrow population.

Initially, I put up more boxes thinking the sparrows could take some and the swallows and bluebirds the rest. The sparrows end up eliminating bluebirds in neighboring boxes anyway. Firearm use has provided a little control, but they can tell when I come out of the house with a gun!

I bought the Deluxe Repeating Sparrow Trap and baited with white millet and have trapped every tree sparrow and junco in the neighborhood. Ditto with bread and popcorn. I'm even catching them with no bait!

I've been told using a live decoy is key...of course I have to catch one first. I put frozen dead house sparrows in the trap and still caught tree sparrows!

Has anyone else out there bought this trap and had success? I may have to wait til the natives move north and the nesting season starts.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have one. I use to limit the amount of sparrows that are around and eating my chicken feed. 

they tend to come in cycles, spring- new pairs looking for nests. Summer - junviles looking for a new home, etc...

I put the trap out when notice a few around. the trap works well, much faster and easier than using a pellet gun.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Any tips on catching the first ones?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think their website has some tips.

http://www.sparrowtraps.net/

If i recall, millet works good, popcorn, something white or sratch grains. Sunflower tend to catch cardinals. Put a dish with some water in it to keep them alive for as long as possible. I try to leave a live female in the trap attract the males. I check the trap once a day and remove the dead ones and all but one live one.

Put some food on the trap lever and the top.

getting the first one is not too hard for me, I just put it by the chicken coop and I have a few by the end of the day.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

